# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Ruotsin raitiotievisioita

## vristo

Hieman visiointia Ruotsista:

Spårvagnar på väg tillbaka till Helsingborg?

(lähde:www.helsingborg.se)

----------


## vristo

Lisää ratikkajuttuja Ruotsista:

Malmö ska få spårvagnar

(lähde:sydsvenskan.se)

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:38 ----------

Pistetään nyt tämäkin linkki, kun siinä on kosolti juttuja tuosta Malmön ratikasta:

http://sydsvenskan.se/system/topicRo...agnar_i_Malm_/

Oho! Tässä jutussahan esiintyy hieman tutunoloinen nimikin  :Wink: :

MP vill ge 24 miljarder till spårvagnar

Lainaus sieltä:
" Att Malmö kan finansiera sin andel är helt klart, antingen ur egen kassa eller genom miljöavgifter på bilresor i staden. Vi har sedan länge pratat om byggstart 2012 och det tror jag fortfarande på, säger Lari Pitkä-Kangas, kommunalråd (MP). "

----------


## SlaverioT

Löytyipä sieltä ainakin yksi mielenkiintoinen kommentti:

Folkpartiet:in (Kansanpuolue liberaalit)  Ewa Bertz: 
"Tulevaisuuden ongelmia ei voi ratkaista menneisyyden ratkaisuilla. Raitiovaunut aiheuttavat onnettomuuksia ja lisäävät ruuhkia."

Mistä näitä "raitiovaunut tappavat" ihmisiä oikein tulee?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Folkpartiet:in (Kansanpuolue liberaalit)  Ewa Bertz: 
> "Tulevaisuuden ongelmia ei voi ratkaista menneisyyden ratkaisuilla. Raitiovaunut aiheuttavat onnettomuuksia ja lisäävät ruuhkia."


Löytyisiköhän Ewan sähköpostiosoite. Olisi kiva kuulla, millä hän perustelee näitä väitteitään. Epäilemättä hänen mielestään ruuhkat poistuvat kun raitiovaunulla matkustajat siirtyvät käyttämää autoja, jotka eivät aiheuta ruuhkia. Autothan ruuhkautuvat siksi, että on liikennevaloja, jalkakäytäviä, risteyksiä, busseja ja ratikoita.

Tulevaisuuden ongelma on nimenomaan menneisyyden ratkaisu, eli henkilöauto.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

En oikein näe tässä syytä pessimismiin. 
Tilanne Malmössä, Helsingborgissa ja Lundissa on se, että paikallisten poliitikkojen enemmistö on raitiotien kannalla, ja raitiotietä varten on jo tehty merkittäviä esitöitä kuten bussilinjaston uudistaminen sekä joukkoliikennekaista- ja katuratkaisuja. Kyse on enemmänkin siitä, käynnistyvätkö hankkeet kaupunkien omin resurssein vai odotetaanko valtion tukea. 

Suomalaisten kannalta kannattaa tuoda näitä projekteja esille myös Suomessa.

Kehotan myös kaikkia joukkoliikenteen harrastajia ja ammattilaisia matkustamaan Skåneen ja tutustumaan:
- Pågåtåg- ja Öresundståg- järjestelmiin
- Malmön ja Helsingborgin uudistettuun kaupunkibussiverkkoon
- Lundin Lundalänken - joukkoliikennekatuun
- Landskronan johdinautoihin
- Malmön Citytunneln-projektiin
- Esteettömyyden edistämiseen
- Pyöräilyn ja joukkoliikenteen yhteistyöhön

Erityisen tärkeää olisi, että sinne matkustaisi myös muutama kansanedustaja ja liikenneministeri!

Norrköpingissä (Navestadin suunta) ja Tukholmassa (Tvärbanan Alvik - Sundbyberg) raitiotietyöt ovat käynnissä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Suomalaisten kannalta kannattaa tuoda näitä projekteja esille myös Suomessa.


Näitä myös olisi aktiivisesti raportoitava toimittajille, kun tärkeitä päätöksiä tehdään. Vaikka suurin osa lehdistä ei tarttuisi, joku tarttuu varmasti joskus, kunhan osaa tarjota sellaisen uutisvinkin, jossa toimittaja näkee uutisarvoa.

Tähän liittyen voisikin keskusteluun liittää, mitä kautta Ruotsissa saa tiedon näistä hankkeista. Suomessa saa tietysti tällä sivustolla, sekä seuraamalla kaupunkien parin lautakunnan esityslistoja ja mm. YTV:n ja RHK:n sivustoja. Mutta mitä pitäisi Ruotsissa seurata?

----------


## vristo

> -Malmön ja Helsingborgin uudistettuun kaupunkibussiverkkoon
> - Lundin Lundalänken - joukkoliikennekatuun


En ole koskaan käynyt noissa kaupungeissa paikanpäällä, mutta tutkin hieman noiden kaupunkien bussikarttoja ja todella hyvin järjesteyiltä nuo bussilinjat vaikuttava; pitkiä kaupungin läpi kulkevia heilureita runkoina, joita sitten tuetaan muilla bussilinjoilla. Ovatko nimenomaan nuo runkolinjat siis tulevaisuuden raitiolinjaston pohjana?

----------


## hmikko

Tämmöinen puulaaki on perustettu.

http://www.sparvagnsstaderna.se/





> Spårvagnsstäderna
> 
> Spårvagnsstäderna arbetar för att det ska bli lättare att bygga spårvägar. Organisationen förmedlar kunskap och främjar samarbete om spårvägsprojekt. Medlemmar är kommuner, trafikhuvudmän, företag och intresseorganisatione

----------


## Max

> En ole koskaan käynyt noissa kaupungeissa paikanpäällä, mutta tutkin hieman noiden kaupunkien bussikarttoja ja todella hyvin järjesteyiltä nuo bussilinjat vaikuttava; pitkiä kaupungin läpi kulkevia heilureita runkoina, joita sitten tuetaan muilla bussilinjoilla.


Käväisin helatorstaiviikonloppuna Jönköpingissä ja siellä näkyi myös olevan käytössä kolmen selkeästi katutilaankin merkityn runkolinjan järjestelmä. En tiedä, mahtaako mitään raitiotiehankkeita olla silti kehitteillä.

----------

